# Your best shot



## Michael311 (Apr 15, 2006)

What's the best shot you ever made, lucky or not?


----------



## MarczO (Mar 25, 2006)

I think the best shot I have ever made would have to be....my game winning shot over my dad. Him and I were out golfing and all day I had golfed horrible, but so did he. So coming down to the last hole everything was basically tied up. I believe the hole was a par 4. He drove the ball about 100 yards into the wind. I though to myself I can double that. So a winded up and swung away. The ball ended up going with the wind. Then as it came down it was coming near a small stream near the side of the course. Instead of landing in the water though, the ball bounced of a rock back into play, and then off another rock bouncing it another 30 yards forward. I ended up winning that hole by 2 strokes over my dad.


----------



## codyblank (Apr 7, 2006)

The best shot I've ever would have to be a near hole-in-one. The wind was calm and it was a par 3 about 155 yards. I hit the ball within 1 foot of the hole. It was really cool.


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

My best shot would have to be a 256 yard drive that I hit straight down the middle into a 25-30 mph wind when I was 13. Man, that thing stayed in the air forever!  
The luckiest shot I've ever hit was a sculled 8 iron the skipped off a pond and landed just off the green.


----------



## Phreak (Apr 23, 2006)

The best shot that I have ever made would have to be a long ball that I hit a little over 200 yards.


----------



## fuzzyjr (Apr 25, 2006)

*Funny thing*

World Golf Villiage, Florida. The Hall of fame shot on the island for fun, 132 yrds very similar to the TPC's 17th. If you put two on the green you get a Hall of fame Print. First shot wind at my back, Nine iron back and forward ball up about 10 inches from the hole, Second ball up and hits the first, grab my Hall of fame print and Im on my way.


----------



## Not_My_Style (Apr 25, 2006)

The best shot I ever made was on a short par 3 that went downhill in Wisconsin. I put the ball right next to the hole, nearly a hole-in-one. Luckily I didn't ruin the great shot (like a usually do) and I got the birdie.


----------



## Michael311 (Apr 15, 2006)

Nice. I love watching someone make a beautiful shot


----------

